

Ask HN: What are your favorite books (both fiction and non-fiction)? - kristofferR

In the "Ask HN: Apart from Hacker News, what else you read?" the top comment is currently "Books".<p>So, what are your favorite books?
======
nuclearsandwich
* As much of an asshole as Orson Scott Card turned out to be, both Ender's Game and Ender's Shadow are great works of fiction which have the added bonus of showing you what creative thinking is like and why children are so good at it.

* Anything by Larry Niven and/or Jerry Pournelle.

* K.J. Parker is an excellent author of short, powerful, fantasy whose previous work is in law, journalism, and numismatics.

* Breakpoint and Beyond[B] is a great non-fiction about divergent thinking.

* If you want a lighthearted laugh or have children look for James Thurber's The Thirteen Clocks or anything by Daniel Pinkwater.

[B]:[[http://www.amazon.com/Breakpoint-Beyond-Mastering-Future-
Tod...](http://www.amazon.com/Breakpoint-Beyond-Mastering-Future-
Today/dp/0962660523?tag=duckduckgo-d-20)]

------
mikegreenberg
I currently maintain this list on Quora: [http://www.quora.com/What-books-are-
on-your-must-read-list-f...](http://www.quora.com/What-books-are-on-your-must-
read-list-for-web-startups/answer/Mike-Greenberg)

Mostly Startup/Entrepreneur themed stuff.

